# Ryan White at Anacostia



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

For Everyone
Ryan will be holding a casting clinic at Anacostia park on Monday March 24th starting at 2.PM and ending around dark.Ryan says there is no charge and EVERYONE is welcome.
bob


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

Hello Bob thanks for the info I will be there !!Tony Q.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

count me in bob .

DWIGHT


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Bob,

A female friend with no clue wanted me to ask if she could come out?


----------



## Barracuda (Aug 30, 2001)

I messed up my left elbow (I'm right-handed, thankfully) 7 months ago and am still not cleared for surf casting. But I thought I'd come out anyway and watch. Hope you don't mind.

Barracuda


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Barracuda",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

EVERYONE is welcome.We absolutely need more females in our sport.
bob


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Monday-Just talked to Ryan.Charlie,Ryan and I will be at Anacostia Park at 2 pm.Hope everyone makes it.
bob


----------



## Hunts_man (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey, when will there be another casting clinic in Anacostia or surrounding area? I would love to come out, watch and participate.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Hunt-man
We will let you know when another clinic is scheduled.We cast every Saturday at Anacostia
Park. 10 AM. You are more than welcome to come by.
BOB


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Hunts_man",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------

